# Rhodiola Rosea Supplement / Anything Herbal for Egg Quality



## cocosarah (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi There

I wondered if you knew anything about this herbal supplement?  I've read quite a few things on the web about it aiding fertility, but don't want to buy them if you think they are a waste of time/money, or if they shouldn't be used with IVF medication.

My main problem with this last cycle I think was egg quality, so I'm looking for some natural remedies that may help.  Whilst I keep reading about protein being good for egg quality from the ladies on FF, I asked a fertility nurse and she said she didn't think so.

I'll be starting my next cycle around xmas so was thinking I could build up any viatamins etc in my system, in the meantime.  I already take pre conception pills that have folic acid etc in them.

Any advice would be great.

Many thanks

Coco x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am afraid I do not know anything about this product. 
Unfortunately I do not think there will be much information or proper scientifically carried out research on it. If it was that brilliant all clinics would be prescribing it.
I don't think there is much you can do to improve egg quality as much depends on age and the genes you were given.


----------

